# Ogre Thundermace, worthwhile?



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

I am going to be trying out a tyrant build wielding you guessed it- the thundermace, but Im not to sure if its actually a good idea. My thoughts on it are, anything tough, or characters, Im still an ogre tyrant with a great weapon, hordes of enemies I can take a huge whole out of the unit, obviously its assuming I hit, but most enemies I find in hordes will be being hit on a 3+ good odds. Thoughts?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I love the thundermace, its potentially gamwinning... but Im a very unlucky player, so I know full well that in that all important combat of my general and unit veres the enemy's general and their best unit I'll miss and completely waste my tyrant's attacks.
Thats not to say I never take the thundermace- its so awesome, especially in 8th that its still worth taking, but I would almost always try to have the dragonhide banner in the unit just to up the hit potential (although mostly I just use the tenderiser and challenge). 

I suppose it mostly depends on who you play and what they use. Against enemies with loads of hoard troops the thundermace is supurb, while against enemies with tough units, tough characters or lots of monstrous whatevers the tenderiser (or even just a base great weapon) would be better.


----------



## BroodingLord (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry to ressurect this thread but I believe that the thundermace may well be worth its points. Like Tim/Steve said its a gamewinner versus hordes, but he said that a normal great weapon would be better versus smaller / more elite units with higher weapon skill. 


Which is actually part of the beauty of weapon, you can choose to use it as just that. For moderate and low weapon skill hordes use it as a thundermace with the single blast attack to massacre lots of guys (dragonhide banner does seem to be made for helping this happen). 

When up against tougher and higher weapon skill opponents (or in a challenge) it says in the armybook "...with thundermace may opt to make only one attack per combat phase..." the keyword is OPT. It states earlier that it follows all the normal gw rules so use it as just that a GW, to make use of the greater number of attacks (with the strength boost) the tyrant can then pinch out without the risk of whiffing that single attack which in my opinion makes the thundermace a very flexible choice. (Not as great as the tenderiser but you can get a bruiser to carry that)

-Brood


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

My mate's Ogre Tyrant sometimes comes out with a Thundermace. Ok, so his luck is crappy and he's only hit once with it but with no partials now that's a shed-load of hits on a unit.


----------



## vulcan666 (Jun 19, 2010)

i want to use the thundermace but i am not sure how it works, i know that you use the big template but it says in the rules that it acts like a stone thrower, does that mean i use the scatter dice or not?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

you use neither... its a small blast template that doesn't scatter: you place it in base contact with the tyrant (at any point) and it only hits enemies, so doesn't matter if it touches friendly models.


----------

